# Won Judge's Award Ribbon For Wedding Dress



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

I was able to enter my Cathedral Wedding Dress into the Orange County Fair this year because they allow members of Orange County clubs submit entries and I am a member of the Cone Connection Machine Knitting Club. We meet every 2nd Saturday of the month at Newton's in Anaheim. If you live in the area, come by and see what members are knitting and watch a monthly demonstration on a new pattern or technique. Anyway, I was very happy to see that my wedding dress won a special award.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh wow, that is gorgeous, absolutely stunning. Your special award was well deserved. I'm currently looking at wedding dresses for my daughter, I must show her this, I'm sure she'll be amazed too.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

That's a beautiful piece of work... Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

CONGRATES YOU WELL DESERVE IT .


----------



## NanaEllie (Oct 30, 2014)

Just beaautiful!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## NanaEllie (Oct 30, 2014)

Just beautiful!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful. Well done for getting the award.


----------



## clperry3208 (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful work. You should be very proud


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

lindasuejensen said:


> I was able to enter my Cathedral Wedding Dress into the Orange County Fair this year because they allow members of Orange County clubs submit entries and I am a member of the Cone Connection Machine Knitting Club. We meet every 2nd Saturday of the month at Newton's in Anaheim. If you live in the area, come by and see what members are knitting and watch a monthly demonstration on a new pattern or technique. Anyway, I was very happy to see that my wedding dress won a special award.


Amazing work and well deserved award!!! I wish I had the time to do everything I see that inspires me!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

It is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!! Well deserved award. Reminds me a bit of the roaring 20's


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Lovely work, glad to see you were rewarded for your effort


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Just so beautiful - congratulations!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Patian said:


> Just so beautiful - congratulations!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Congrats


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Nothing short of spectacular!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

It is beautiful and I hope it was noted for the public that it was machine knitted. Our local fair does not make it obvious if something is hand or machine knit.  Ann


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Stunning dress.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Your creation certainly deserved the award. Great work.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Well deserved.....that is beautiful!


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Soooooo lovely and elegant - Lucky Bride to have the honor of wearing it on her special day.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations on the award! 
I am entering our county fair too - they actually have machine knitting categories. Thanks to KP, I remembered to enter this year.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations and well deserved!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Congratulations,your dress is very deserving of winning the blue ribbon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

That is marvelous, i'm not surprised you won with it. Was it your wedding dress? would love to see a pic of you in it if it was.


----------



## Mandy111 (Apr 30, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

You must be soooooooooooo proud of your creation.
I think you should write and sell the pattern.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Congratulations &#128149;


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome. I am so glad you shared it with us.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

It is very beautiful,congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful, lots of work there. Congratulations!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Wow! That is stunning. Well deserved award. Congratulations.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Very beautiful


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Lovely Wedding dress. From, Susan, Quill W-S.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

No, not my wedding dress. Sometimes I do complex projects just to do them and this was one. Done freestyle with no pattern and took me a couple of months to sort out each section.


----------



## KittyOToole (Jul 17, 2015)

This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That is so beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm speechless. Beautiful work.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Elegant, stunning.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

My word! You did all that? It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Very Cool!!!!


----------



## Zoe2 (Feb 22, 2015)

Very elegant and beautiful! (Would love to see the back, too, if you can.)


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

well done you must be very pleased with your work


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful work, you deserve the award.


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, so beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## jungreathouse (Jun 9, 2014)

AWSOME!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Magnificent - congratulations on your well-deserved award!


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Your work has always been amazing!
Best Wishes from a former yarn bomber at the Palos Verdes Art Center


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Glad you got the recognition for your beautifully knitted wedding dress......outstanding!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Stunning! A well deserved ribbon.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

So lovely. Congratulations on your special award.

I hope you have a bride in mind to wear it. We'd love to see pictures of her on her special day.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, true awesome.


----------



## mrswyzard1521 (May 8, 2015)

Beautiful! Well deserved award!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

That is great!


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## DonnaW1955 (Nov 30, 2014)

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Wow, you did a magnificent job of knitting this dress!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

That is truly beautiful!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Perfect well deserved ribbon


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Happycamper said:


> That's a beautiful piece of work... Congratulations! :thumbup:


Absolutely awesome!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Fabulous


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

that is beautiful so very fine , glad you got the special award


----------



## Kindia (Jun 17, 2015)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Award well deserved. I'd love to see the back if you have a picture you could post.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

It's BEAUTIFUL!!! They eliminated the Machine Knitting category at our local fair. Such a CROCK!!! I haven't been back since to the fair.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

The dress is gorgeous! I was extremely impressed with your exquisite work, then to find out it is even your own original design--there's no superlative that I can think of to express how in awe I am off your work.

Your prize was truly deserved,  CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

OMG Sooooo lovely...Anne


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

cynthiaknits said:


> It's BEAUTIFUL!!! They eliminated the Machine Knitting category at our local fair. Such a CROCK!!! I haven't been back since to the fair.


Part of the problem with Machine Knit category's at smaller local fairs is they have no one experienced enough in MKing to judge the work. Skills for hand knit and machine knit items are so different. 
Maybe you should volunteer to judge for them.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Well done.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well deserved award! I like the wide expanse of lace at the bottom.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Well deserved :thumbup:


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Congratulations, just breathtaking, Is someone actually going to wear it and get married in it. Lucky them ..would love to see the lucky bride posing ...


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Your dress is fantastic, an heirloom for sure. Did you design it with a special bride in mind? The sweater in the photo is gorgeous too.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Just beautiful!
BRAVO!!!


----------



## rosalind_92505 (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful! Your work is always stunning.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful knitting and a stunning dress&#128525;


----------

